# Suche Linux Server und Tut



## hoctar (8. September 2008)

Hallo 
Ich möchte bei mir zuhause einen kleinen server aufsetzten, da ich aber wenig ressourcen habe möchte ich linux als betriebssystem installieren.

Kann mir jemand eine gute distribution empfehlen und vllt. einpaar tutorials wie ich ein linux server aufsetzten kann ?

Danke


----------



## thoser (9. September 2008)

Da geht praktisch jede.(Für Anfänger ist Ubuntu oder OpenSUSE zu empfehlen)
 Wenn die Distri erst installiert ist hast du schon einen Server am Laufen, da UNIX schon von Anfang an Netzwerkfähigkeiten an Bord hatte.
Dann kommt es darauf an, was der Server können soll. Wenn du deine Wünsche definiert hast (e.g. Windows-PC's sollen Daten speichern können -> SAMBA-Installation) installiere die Tools die du brauchst. Normalerweise ist in der Doku oder auf der Tool-Homepage gut erklärt wie du vorgehen mußt.
Anderenfalls frage in den Foren für deine Distribution.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. September 2008)

Für den Einstieg in Linux-Systeme sind Ubuntu und OpenSuse sicher gute Varianten doch sind sie mehr für den Einsatz als Desktop gedacht. Bei Servern nimmt man oft Systeme wie Debian (Ubuntu ist ein Debian-Derivat) weil diese einfach schlanker sind. Hat man nun einen Server Zuhause stehn und die Möglichkeit ihn eben nicht nur per ssh zu administrieren kann man auch ein Desktop-System nutzen.


----------



## kalle123456 (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

kaufe dir die letzte CT Folge 19, da ist der Ct-server mit bei und sollte für den privat Bereich keine Wünsche mehr offen lassen.

Gruss


----------



## thoser (10. September 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Für den Einstieg in Linux-Systeme sind Ubuntu und OpenSuse sicher gute Varianten doch sind sie mehr für den Einsatz als Desktop gedacht.



Stimmt. Ich hatte die beiden auch nur erwähnt, weil sie ideal zum Testen der diversen Linux-Möglichkeiten sind.


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Wozu möchtest Du Deinen Server denn nutzen? Linux bietet da mannigfaltige Möglichkeiten...

Grundsätzlich ist aber eher zu Debian zu raten, da die Lernkurve steil und das System sehr gut dokumentiert ist.


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2008)

wahrscheinlich mach ich ein kleinen fileserver ..  kann mir jemand ein download link zu debian geben ? ^^


----------



## Laudian (11. September 2008)

http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst

Da, bitte sehr ...


----------



## Navy (11. September 2008)

Als Fileserver bietet sich hier Samba oder Webdav an. Am Anfang ist es wohl einfacher Samba zu nutzen, da man hier schnell zum Ziel kommt.

Eine gute Anleitung findest Du z.B. unter http://www.debianadmin.com/file-server-configuration-in-debian-using-samba.html.


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2008)

danke für die tips ..
ich möchte gerne die image runterladen. Auf der debian seite finde ich irgendwie denn richtigen donwnload link nicht ... da gibt es nur ganz viele parts ..  kann mir jemand den download link geben zu linux debian server ? ^^


----------



## Navy (11. September 2008)

Hier die netinstalls. Die laden sich alles runter was sie brauchen, wenn Du sie installierst. Das spart Bandbreite.

x86: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r4a/i386/iso-cd/debian-40r4a-etchnhalf-i386-netinst.iso

x64: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r4a/amd64/iso-cd/debian-40r4a-etchnhalf-amd64-netinst.iso


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2008)

gibt es auch eine 32 bit version ?  ist die installation über das internet besser als von einer fertigen image ?


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2008)

kann mir das jemand erklären:
[alpha][amd64][arm][hppa][i386][ia64][mips][mipsel][powerpc][sparc] 

und wie finde ich heraus welchen cpu typ ich habe ?


----------



## merzi86 (11. September 2008)

Was für eine CPU hast du in dem System?


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. September 2008)

Man kann wohl mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass jeder, der keinen x86 Prozessor nutzt davon weiß. Denn die meisten dieser CPU-Typen sind recht expotisch im Heimanwenderbereich. Die einzige Ausnahme bilden hier Macs ohne Intel-CPU. Für diese bräuchtest du die sparc-Version. Ansonsten ist immer die i386 die richtige Wahl. Für 64Bit CPUs kann man auch amd64 runterladen aber die Verwendung ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. i386 funktioniert auch.

i386 bezeichnet übrigens alle CPUs von Intel und AMD seit dem Pentium 2.
Dabei handelt es sich um verschiedene Prozessorgenerationen. So ist der Pentium 2 ein Prozessor der dritten Generation. Pentium 4 und Athlon XP sind Prozessoren der 6. Generation (i686) für die etwa die Distribution Arch Linux speziell angepasst ist. Das bedeutet, dass sie nicht auf Prozessoren älterer Generationen lauffähig ist.
Der Core 2 Duo befindet sich imho in der 8. Generation auch wenn die Bezeichnung i686 üblich ist. Dieses Format der Bezeichnung iX86 wurde von Intel übrigens in der 4. Generation (i486) abgeschafft und wird trotzdem noch verwendet.


----------



## Navy (12. September 2008)

hoctar hat gesagt.:


> gibt es auch eine 32 bit version ?  ist die installation über das internet besser als von einer fertigen image ?



x86 ist 32bit.

Die Installation über das Netz ins insofern besser, als das Dir dabei die im Repository aktuellen Versionen installiert werden. Im Nachhinein hast Du also weniger Updateaufwand. Zudem wird bei der Netinstall auch nur das geladen, was Du benötigst.


----------



## Security (12. September 2008)

Ja hohl dir so nen AVM 7270 wie den 1und1 homeserver. Ist auch ein Linuxbetriebsystem und es ist einfach.

Falls das zu teuer ist, nimm Ubuntu in der x86 Serverversion, das ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und es gibt eine gute Deutsche gemeinde dazu (Ubuntuusers.de), damit ist dir sicher sehr geholfen.

Den c't-Server kann ich auch empfehlen, weil die Jungs nicht dämlich sind, hab ihn aber noch nie getestet.

Am meisten sicherheit und stabilität kann dir aber nur Debian und Radhat geben, allerdings, macht das erst im bereich Webhosting sinn, zuhause ist das nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2008)

An dieser Stelle nur mal ein paar Korrekturen, um Missverstaendnissen vorzubeugen.


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Man kann wohl mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass jeder, der keinen x86 Prozessor nutzt davon weiß.


Mittlerweile kann es auch durchaus sein dass Leute x86_64 nutzen und es nicht wissen. Ich denk mal die meisten normalen User wissen nicht dass Core2 64-Bit ist. 



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Die einzige Ausnahme bilden hier Macs ohne Intel-CPU. Für diese bräuchtest du die sparc-Version.


Falsch, Macs haben keine Sparcs, sonder PowerPC-CPUs, entsprechend braucht man die PPC-Variante. Sparc-CPUs findest Du in Sun-Maschinen.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten ist immer die i386 die richtige Wahl. Für 64Bit CPUs kann man auch amd64 runterladen aber die Verwendung ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. i386 funktioniert auch.


Bei Itaniums sollte man nicht i386 nutzen, und auch nicht AMD64, sondern IA64. Itaniums sind aber im Heim-Bereich wohl eher sehr selten anzufinden.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> i386 bezeichnet übrigens alle CPUs von Intel und AMD seit dem Pentium 2.
> Dabei handelt es sich um verschiedene Prozessorgenerationen. So ist der Pentium 2 ein Prozessor der dritten Generation. Pentium 4 und Athlon XP sind Prozessoren der 6. Generation (i686) für die etwa die Distribution Arch Linux speziell angepasst ist. Das bedeutet, dass sie nicht auf Prozessoren älterer Generationen lauffähig ist.


Auch falsch. i386 bezeichnet den Intel 80386, eine CPU die mittlerweile sehr sehr alt ist. Schnell war ein 386er wenn er z.B. 33MHz (ja MHz!) hatte. 
Der Pentium 1 war der 586, Pentium 2 entsprechend 686. Danach hat man im Grunde aufgehoert zu zaehlen.
Aktuelle Distributionen sind meist i586 oder i686, manche auch noch i386.

Diese Generalisierung der Prozessorfamilien bedeutet dass je nach Wahl (i386, i586, i686) mehr oder weniger Optimierungen der CPU genutzt werden.
Eine Distribution die fuer i686 kompiliert ist nutzt aktuelle CPUs nicht wirklich gescheit aus, da die aktuellen Erweiterungen nicht genutzt werden. Dafuer laeuft die Distribution auf vielen verschiedenen CPUs, praktisch allem ab Pentium 2.

Uebrigens, Support fuer i386 ist mehr oder weniger dem Untergang geweiht, davon abgesehen dass die Nutzung von Linux auf einem solchen System doch wohl eher nostalgischen als praktischen Wert ab, denn nach allem was ich gelesen hab ich fuer GLibC mittlerweile i486 noetig.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. September 2008)

Ach herje ... Jetzt wo ich Dennis' Richtigstellungen lese frag ich mich: Das weißt du doch alles warum schreibst du so Schrott?

Da hab ich doch glatt Sun und Apple-CPUs verwechselt. Und noch schlimmer den Pentium 2 als i686 in die Geschichte ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück geschraubt. Das einzige was so von dir nicht stimmt, ist das ich die 64Bit-CPUs mit in x86 gerechnet hab weil es bei diesen relativ egal ist da auch 32Bit-Systeme auf ihnen laufen.


----------

